# Holy [email protected]!t. She let me buy a boat!



## BigBear04 (Jan 23, 2014)

Didn't expect that. My wife and I were talking about doing something new yesterday. We're been toying with sailing for a long while. I've been out a half dozen times and loved every one. I grew up wake boarding and fishing and love being on a boat so it doesn't surprise me I love the sails too. 

I hopped on Craigslist last night and low and behold a well loved '85 O'Day 26 had been siting on the market for a month. Looked at it today. She literally have me a thumbs up and a quick cash transaction and here I am. The new owner. 

I could have spent months researching and researching and testing but I'm jumping in with two feet. Headed out in the morning for a little time on the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Congrats!

Have fun with the boat. Welcome to the group.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucky guy. Nothing wrong with jumping in with both feet when you two sound so grounded. Congrats and welcome to SN


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Oday 26 is a great boat! We have 3 at our club now, and had 5 at one point. The owners love them, and most still look as good as new below.

Having the wife sign off on the idea, means she actually gets you. My wife bought me my first boat (before we were even married). Every time I go to buy another boat (usually after I sell my old one) she's just shrugs and says, OK... its still less than I spend on dogs, horses, etc. 

My next purchase might cause her to withdraw a bit, looking at 28 footers... will require financing this time... boats on my list are C&C 29 2, J28, and beneteau 285... the J is top on my list. Gotta sell my S2 first though.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition!

You will need to know about Rudy Nickerson at D&R Marine, THE supplier of parts for O'day Pearson and Cal. Rudy used to work as a production manager at O'day, and bought their inventory when they went belly up.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats!

Now if she lets you go sailing ....................


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

That's great! I could have written almost this exact post in August of 2012 when we bought our Seafarer 26 relatively spontaneously. My wife had never sailed and had very little experience on boats, but has a very adventurous spirit and laid back attitude toward life. Happy to report that four years later we still sail nearly every weekend, and some evenings and vacations in between, and consider the boat the best investment we've made for bringing enjoyment to our lives.

Now if I can give you a piece of advice, buy her a hammock


----------



## BigBear04 (Jan 23, 2014)

Genius. I have the perfect hammock to donate to the boat. 

We have an 18 month old. Thankfully I'm off most days she has preschool. I foresee lots of weekday sailing when the lake is nice and empty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

Our son was a little older, 3, when we bought the boat but he's been on it since day 1 (literally, as we sailed away from the closing). It's definitely fun to get those solitary days on the water, but making the boat Our Sailboat, and not Dad's Sailboat, has been key to us all still valuing it year after year -- justifying the annual financial and time expense it takes to own a boat. It's definitely harder to take a young kid and a wife who doesn't sail out on the water and keep everyone comfortable and having fun, but in the end you still have a boat and some priceless memories.



Look forward to hearing about your first adventures!


----------



## Ward H (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice! Both the boat and the wife supporting the purchase. I have an 1980 O'day 25, very similar boat except 5 years older.
My wife insisted on being in on the buying process including the inspection of several boats and the decision the 25.

Enjoy!!


----------

